# Male or female???



## Kristi Sanford (May 31, 2019)

Can anyone help is this male or female?


----------



## firfy (May 31, 2019)

Looks male, you can see some small bbs where the cloaca is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristi Sanford (May 31, 2019)

I felt around i didnt feel any bumps


----------



## firfy (May 31, 2019)

I see bumps right here






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristi Sanford (May 31, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## firfy (May 31, 2019)

No problem, but you might want to wait for more experienced people to answer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristi Sanford (May 31, 2019)

I had some people on another thread tell me its female and a couple said male. He / she dont have big protruding jowls either


----------



## Kristi Sanford (May 31, 2019)

My profile pic is the one im trying to sex


----------



## firfy (May 31, 2019)

Yea same with mine, some people say male others say female, and mine doesnt have big jowls either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firfy (May 31, 2019)

How old is yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristi Sanford (May 31, 2019)

The guy i got him from said 1yr 1/2 but i think he older hes 3 1/2 ft


----------



## firfy (May 31, 2019)

Ive read and heard that sometimes jowls can develop as late as 2-3 years old, but there is also always that chance that it could be a female, also was that picture on your profile recent or older?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristi Sanford (Jun 1, 2019)

Thats recent


----------



## firfy (Jun 1, 2019)

Ok, right now it looks female, but thise jowls could still kick in so...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firfy (Jun 1, 2019)

Ok, right now it looks female, but those jowls could still kick in so...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristi Sanford (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah they can lol im not sure of age either i think the guy was wrong about 1 yr i think he/she may be younger in. 6 weeks has almost doubled in size


----------



## firfy (Jun 1, 2019)

Hmm well I would still wait for more experienced people to respond to this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristi Sanford (Jun 1, 2019)

The firstpic ia feom may 3rd second is may 19th


----------



## firfy (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristi Sanford (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah its crazy which is why im thinking younger


----------



## Tizzay89 (Jun 4, 2019)

Could have it probed if you really wanna know for sure. If you want ppl on here to sex it take more pics of that vent.


----------



## Kristi Sanford (Jun 5, 2019)

The pics i pos


firfy said:


> Ive read and heard that sometimes jowls can develop as late as 2-3 years old, but there is also always that chance that it could be a female, also was that picture on your profile recent or older?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pics i posted in the thread are recent my profile pic is when i first got him


----------

